# Spin Retry Count



## Gareth

Hey all, on my gaming hard disk drive, I seem to be having a problem with the S.M.A.R.T, it keeps warning me about a Spin Retry Count and telling me to back up all data immediately. Can somebody please tell me what this means? I have attached a screen shot to show you what it is saying about the drive.


----------



## Cromewell

I just answered this in another thread: http://www.computerforum.com/127831-old-hd.html


----------

